# Hood Difference?



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been using the original Sram hood since I bought two years and stook with Sram when i changed them out. Can anyone give me any insight between the original hood and the HUDZ brand??
Are they more grippy? More comfort? Or simply put just better? Or is it just personal preference?

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SRAM is better and will last a LOT longer before getting loose. IMO. YMMV.


----------

